# Recommended flashguns for Olympus Trip 35??



## 05thomcr

Hi guys,
I recently posted a thread asking how to fix my Olympus Trip 35 with the Red Flag lock mechanism in the viewfinder.
The replies received were extremely helpful and now my camera is up and running again.

My next step is to get a flashgun for my Olympus as there is no built in flash...
Has anyone got any ideas about which flashguns are the best for the Olympus Trip 35 besides the Olympus PS200???

Thanks again


----------



## compur

I would recommend a small auto flash such as the Vivitar 215 or 225 models.

You can find instructions for them here (scroll down). 

These sell for very little these days but are good little flash units with
more modern electronics than the Olympus flash you mentioned and compact 
size appropriate for your Trip.

When using flash you take the camera off the "A" setting and set it to the
F number according to your flash directions.  When not using flash be sure
to set it back to "A."


----------



## Mike_E

Hot shoe or handle?  Whatever you get will have to have a good auto function. as there will be no TTL (through the lens flash metering in case you didn't know )

I'd go with a used Metz handle mount if I were you.   A 45 CT3/4/5 or a CL4 all give you a guide number of 45 meters and the auto thryster is legendary.

Metz also has shoe mount flashes that you could get used which have the same auto function.  Metz has been one of The brands for years and they are tough as nails so your chance of getting one used with a lot of life left is pretty good.

As to the rest of the brands, I'll let someone else have a turn.


----------



## Early

Any flash unit mounted on the Trip 35 will seem bulky.  I used mine with a Vivitar 283 and a reflector.  It has it's own meter, and uses 3 different auto settings plus manual.


----------

